# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Giving back to the community: Helping a local highschool

## GOC

-    Throughout the past week I have been helping a local school with their second robotics project that they are taking to competition (_first one was posted in a local newspaper article_ ). I was very excited to be apart of the project and found that they really appreciated the engineering advice. They were also having trouble staying within the competition's weight limitations, this is were I stepped in and assisted by replacing some of their unnecessary steel parts with 3D printed ones.

-    The whole experience has been very rewarding. The kids were very interested in 3D printing and the engineering methodologies I had to offer; for someone who doesn't have kids, it was fulfilling to know that I can pass on some of the knowledge I've acquired.

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

way to go Goc. So did they win?

----------


## GOC

- Their event is coming up tomorrow. The event is really interesting, if your curious this is their score page http://www.thebluealliance.com/team/5155 and the event schedule -> http://www.usfirst.org/sites/default...5-Schedule.pdf

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

good luck to them. 

I took a look at us first.......looks like a great program. I'm going to have to pass this off to a friend of mine. Her daughter has been in TAG (talented and gifted) programs in school since first grade. The Lego's are right up her alley! And just to keep this relevant to the forum......she wants a 3D printer lol 
Thanks for the links.

----------


## JohnA136

The high school I taught at has been involved in the FIRST Robotics program since the beginning.  It is a great opportunity for the kids.  I usually still go up a couple of times to help out.  Right now I am printing key fobs with the team number on it for the kids.  I have also cut the graphics for the bot and pit signage and designed and printed team shirts.

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

Now that's what I call involved! This is the first I've  heard of...first. Then again, I haven't been in school for awhile and when I was in school, engineering wasn't what my top focus. I will just leave it at that lol.

----------


## GOC

> ... I'm going to have to pass this off to a friend of mine...


-    I'm very glad to hear more would would like to get evolved; it's awesome seeing these kids work with the advanced concepts of robotics.




> The high school I taught at has been involved in the FIRST Robotics program since the beginning. It is a great opportunity for the kids. I usually still go up a couple of times to help out. Right now I am printing key fobs with the team number on it for the kids. I have also cut the graphics for the bot and pit signage and designed and printed team shirts.


-    That's great; that team is lucky to have someone so involved. What's their team number?

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

> -    I'm very glad to hear more would would like to get evolved; it's awesome seeing these kids work with the advanced concepts of robotics.


Actually, I have not heard her express interest in robotics, but the kid is curious and wants to know more about many different things. Loves chemistry and science, architecture, and I suspect robotics would be added to that growing list (if it isn't already) with a short youtube video lol

----------


## GOC

-    Alright :-) They took 11th - http://www.thebluealliance.com/team/5155/2015

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

11th huh? That will make them hungry for next year!!! Kudos to them though for all their work.

----------

